# معلومات جامعة للفحص الدم الشامل Cbc



## باسمة احمد (31 يوليو 2008)

*السلامـ عليكمـ 
الهدف من الاختبار:

تقدير بعض مكونات الدم الأساسية , والتي بها نسب طبيعية إذا زادت أو نقصت هذه النسب عن المعدل الطبيعي , فإنها تشير إلى حالة مرضية.

ومن أهم المكونات التي يتم قياسها وتندرج تحت مسمى تحليل الـ CBC المكونات التالية:

1- عدد كريات الدم الحمراء .. "RBC .. "Red Blood Cells

* وأزدياد هذه الكريات مؤشر لمرض زيادة انتاج كريات الدم الحمراء. Polycythemia 

وهذا الازدياد له نوعين من الاسباب:

أ- أسباب حقيقية :

1- أولية غير معروفة السبب Idiopathic
2- ثانوية ناتجة عن انخفاض في مستوى الأكسجين في الدم وهذا ناتج عن (السكن في المناطق المرتفعة/أمراض القلب/أمراض في الرئتين).
3- ثانوية ناتجة عن زيادة إفراز هرمون الأريثروبويتين وهذا ناتج عن (امراض في الكلى / امراض في الكبد).
4 - وراثي كما في بعض العائلات.
5- نتيجة لاختلال في تركيب الهيموجلوبين.

ب- أسباب نسبية:
وفيه لا يتأثر اي عنصر من مكونات الدم إنما الذي ينقص هو البلازما في الدم وبالتالي يزداد مقدار الهيماتكوريت ..(PCV) .


* ونقصان هذه الكريات عن المعدل الطبيعي مؤشر لمرض فقر الدم.. Anemia 

وهناك انواع كثيرة لمرض فقر الدم ولايتسع المقام لذكرها وذكر أسبابها

.

2- عدد خلايا الدم البيضاء.. WBC.. White Blood Cells

زيادة عدد كريات الدم البيضاء تسمى ب ـ Leucocytosis
انخفاض عدد كريات الدم البيضاء يسمى بـ Leucopenia

3- الصفائح الدموية.. Blood Platelets..PLT

* زيادة عدد الصفائح الدموية تعرف ب ـ Thrombocytosis

تحدث هذه الزيادة نتيجة الإصابة ببعض الامراض مثل:

1- فقر الدم الناتج عن نقص الحديد .. Iron Deficiency Anemia
2- فقر الدم الإنحلالي.. Hemolytic Anemia 
3- مرض الدرن T.B... Mycobacterium Tuberculosis
4- مرض زيادة انتاج كريات الدم الحمراء.. Polycythaemia
5- بعد استئصال الرئة أو بعد اجراء العمليات الجراحية أو بعد عملية ازالة الطحال.
6- أحيانا تكون الزيادة فسيولوجية مثل السكن في المرتفعات أو الجهد الكبير.

* انخفاض عدد الصفاح الدموية يعرف ب ـ thrombocytopenia

- هذا النقص في عدد الصفائح الدموية يسبب القابلية للنزف ويحدث هذا النقص نتيجة لعدد من الاسباب أهمها:

1-أسباب أولية أو مايسمى ... Idiopathic thromcocytopenia Pupura I.T.P وهي أسباب غير معروفة.
2- ثانوي وهذا ناتج عن الاصابة ببعض الامراض مثل ( العدوى المزمنة/السرطان/التضخم في الطحال/امراض الكبد/ تناول بعض الادوية التي تثبط نشاط النخاع العظمي..ألخ)
3-أسباب اخرى مثل ( الاطفال حديثي الولادة/عدم تناول كميات كافية من العناصر الهامة في تصنيع الدم مثل فيتامين B12 وحامض الفوليك Folic acid

4- قياس تركيز الهيموجلوبين Hb:

الزيادة أو النقصان في تركيز الهيموجلوبين يسجل علامة أو مؤشر لوجود مرض يحتاج إلى فحصوات أكثر.

* يحدث انخفاض للهيموجلوبين عن المعدل الطبيعي في (حالات فقر الدم المتعددة Anemia / إثناء فترة الحمل).

* الزيادة في تركيز الهيموجلوبين عن المعدل الطبيعي تحدث في حالة مرض احمرار الدم (الزياد في عدد كريات الدم الحمراء Polycythaemia ).

5- قياس نسبة الهيماتوكريت PCV .. Packed Cell Volume /Haematocrit .. HCT

- وهو عبارة عن حجم كمية من كريات الدم الحمراء بعد عملية الطرد المركزي لها معبراً عنه بالنسبة المئوية لحجم الدم الكلي , ويعتبر الهيماتوكريت ليس مكون من مكونات الدم مثل كريات الدم الحمراء أو الهيموجلوبين.
- للهيماتوكريت علاقة كبيرة بنتائج كريات الدم الحمراء والهيموجلوبين.
- قيمة الهيماتوكريت تستعمل أيضاً في تحديد بعض مؤشرات كريات الدم الحمراء مثل (MCV / MCHC).

* زيادة معدل الهيماتوكريت مؤشر على كل من:
1- احمرار الدم .. Polycythaemia.
2- امراض القلب .. Heart disease / وأمراض الرئة .. Lung disease.
3- حالات الجفاف Dehyadration.
4- حالات الحروق .. Burns.

* انخفاض معدل الهيماتوكريت مؤشر على (فقر الدم / الحمل / سرطان الدم ).

6- متوسط وزن هيموجلوبين كرية الدم الحمراء Mean Corpuscular Haemoglobin .. MCH:

- يعبر الـ MCH عن معدل وزن (كمية) الهيموجلوبين في كرية الدم الحمراء وهو مهم في تشخيص بعض انواع فقر الدم.


* نقصان قيمة الـMCH يعني نقصان كمية الهيموجلوبين في الكرية.

7- متوسط تركيز الهيموجلوبين في كريات الدم الحمراء .. Mean Corpuscular Haemoglobin concentration ..MCHC:


- يعبر الـ MCHC عن معدل نسبة تركيز الهيموجلوبين في كريات الدم الحمراء.
- يساعد الـ MCHC في تشخيص انواع فقر الدم المختلفة.

* نقص تركيز الـ MCHC يعرف بـ Hypochromia ونجده في فقر الدم الناتج عن نقص في الحديد Iron deficiency anaemia.



8- متوسط حجم الكرية Mean Cell Volume .. MCV:

- نقصان متوسط حجم الكرية MCV يعني أن حجم الكرية الحمراء أصغر من الحجم الطبيعي.

- في هذه الحالة تعرف الكرية بـ Microcyte ونجد هذا النوع من الحجم في:
1- فقر الدم بنقص الحديد Iron deficiency anaemia.
2- أنيميا البحر الأبيض المتوسط Thalassemia.

- زيادة متوسط حجم الكرية MCV يعني أن حجم الكرية الحمراء أكبر من الحجم الطبيعي.
- في هذه الحالة تعرف الكرية بـ Macrocyte أو انيميا الكرات الحمرا المتضخمةMegaloblastic anaemia.

- نجد هذا النوع في فقر الدم الناتج عن الامراض التالية:
1- نقص حامض الفوليك .. Folate deficiency.
2- نقص فيتامين B12 ..B12 deficiency.

9- قياس متوسط حجم الصفائح الدموية Mean Platelet Volume .. MPV

10- قياس توزيع كريات الدم الحمراء Red Cell Distribution Width .. RDW

11- قياس توزيع الصفائح الدموية Platelet Distribution Width .. PWD

أما بالنسبة لخلايا الدم البيضاء التفريقية Differential Count فهي تنقسم إلى قسمين :
1- خلايا محببة Granulocytic Cells.
2- خلايا غير محببة AGranulocytes cells.


أولاً الخلايا المحببة :


أ - خلايا متعادلة Neutrophils:
* الزيادة في عدد الخلايا المتعادلة تسمى بـ Neutrophilia:
1- أسباب أو حالات غير مرضية (الاطفال حديثي الولادة / المجهود العضلي الشديد / أثناء الشهور الأخيرة من الحمل / التوتر العصبي).

2- أسباب أو حالات مرضية مثل:
- حالات التسمم (تسمم داخلي مثل البولينا/تسمم خارجي بالرصاص او الكورتيزون او اول اكسيد الكربون).
- العدوى العامة مثل الدفتيريا والالتهاب الرئوي.
- الاورام السرطانية , وسرطان الدم الابيض غير الليمفاوي.
- التهاب اللوز والتهاب الزائدة الدودية.
- النزيف الشديد.

* الانخفاض في عدد الخلايا المتعادلة يسمى بـ Neutropenia:
- العدوى بالامراض الفيروسية مثل الحصبة والانفلونزا.
- الحمى التيفودية Typhoid fever / الحمى المالطية Brucellosis.
- مرض الدرن المتسبب عن البكتريا.
- فقر الدم الناتج عن نقص فيتامين B12 ونقص حامض الفوليك.
- هبوط في نشاط النخاع العظمي بسبب التعرض للإشعاع أو الاصابة بالأورام المتعددة.
- السموم التي تؤدي إلى هبوط في النخاع العظمي مثل الزرنيخ وأدوية السلفا , البنزين.
- الأدوية وهي السبب في معظم الحالات ومن أشهر هذه الأدوية مايلي :
مضاد الغدة الدرقية / مضاد الصرع / مضاد السكري / مضاد التخثر / مضادة الهستامين / مضادة الملاريا / مضادة الدرن / وبعض من المضادات الحيوية.

ب- الخلايا الحامضية Eosinophils:

* الزيادة في عدد الخلايا الحامضية يعرف بـ Eosinophila:
- الأصابة بالطفيليات مثل البلهارسيا, والانكلستوما, والملاريا.
- الأمراض الجلدية مثل الاكزيما والصدفية والجرب وغيره.
- أمراض الحساسية مثل الربو الشعبي.
- سرطان الدم غير الليمفاوي المزمن.
- تعاطي بعض الادوية مثل البنسلين.
- الأورام الخبيثة.

* الانخفاض في عدد الخلايا الحامضية يعرف بـ Eosinopenia:
- حالات الضغوط Stress / الصدمة Shock / والحروق Burns.
- تناول علاج الكورتيزون.
- بعد العمليات الجراحية.

ج- الخلايا القاعدية Basophils:

* الزيادة في عدد الخلايا القاعدية يعرف بـ Basophilia:
- سرطان الدم الأبيض المزمن.
- هبوط نشاط الغدة الدرقية.
- بعد عملية استئصال الطحال.


* الانخفاض في عدد الخلايا القاعدية يعرف بـ Basopenia:
- زيادة نشاط الغدة الدرقية.
- الالتهابات الحادة.
- العلاج بالكورتيزون.

ثانياً: الخلايا الغير محببة:

أ- الخلايا الليمفاوية Lymphocytes:

* الزيادة في عدد خلايا الدم البيضاء الليمفاوية تعرف بـ Lymphocytosis:
- بعض حالات العدوى عند الأطفال مثل الحصبة والانفلونزا والسعال الديكي.
- الحمى التيفودية والحمى والمالطية.
- التهاب الكبد الفيروسي Viral hepatitis.
- التهاب الغدد الليمفاوية.
- سرطان الدم الليمفاوي.

* الانخفاض في عدد خلايا الدم البيضاء الليمفاوية يعرف بـ Lymphocytopenia:
- تناول بعض الأدوية مثل مضادات السرطان.
- حالات التسمم بالبولينا الحاد أو المزمن.
- تناول علاج الكورتيزون.
- التعرض للإشعاع.

ب- الخلايا وحيدة النواة Monocytes:

* الزيادة في عدد الخلايا وحيدة النوة يعرف بـ Monocytosis:
- العدوى بالبكتريا مثل بكتريا الدرن T.B أو التيفويد او الحمى المالطية.
- الإصابة بالطفيليات وحيدة النواة مثل الملاريا Malaria.
- الالتهابات وتقرح القولون المزمن.
- بعض الأورام.

* الانخفاض في عدد الخلايا وحيدة النواة يعرف بـ Monocytopenia:
- نقص فيتامين B12 وحمض الفوليك.
- سرطان الدم Leukemia.
- تليف النخاع العظمي Aplastic anaemia.*


منقول​


----------



## eng_ahmed2005 (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكر جميل جدا


----------



## المهندسة الاردنية (3 أغسطس 2008)

يسلمووووووووا ع المجهود


----------



## عاطف محمد امام (3 أغسطس 2008)

*شكر واجب*

انا شاكر جدا لهذه المعلومات القيمه وارجوا ان توافونا بالمزيد عن امراض الدم


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## اسراء عبد العزيز (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الأبلق الفرد (5 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا، ويا حبذا لو وضعت النسب الرقمية الطبيعية والحدية لكل اختبار .


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات


----------



## eng_ahmed2005 (28 أبريل 2009)

اشكر المهندسة على المعلومات 
2 - انا اعمل فى صيانة اجهزة عدم كرات الدم اى حد عايز اى سؤال ممكن يتفضل وانا انشاء الله 
اجاوب علية .
شكرا


----------



## amod (1 مايو 2009)

اشكرك زميلتنا المهندسة على موضوعك الشيق والمهم و لكن عندي استفسار بسيط لك ولجميع الاخوة المهندسين 
يوجد في اجهزة ال cbc كيرفات الى جوار تعداد كريات الدم الحمراء واخرى للبيضاء واخرى للصفائح الدموية ارجوا توضيح كيفية الاستفادة من هذه الكيرفات بعد توضيحها بالشرح لو امكن وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## belal-alsharaa (1 مايو 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## الجدى (29 يونيو 2010)

معلومات قيمة و جميلة


----------



## محمدالقبالي (30 يونيو 2010)

مشكوريين على المعلومات القيمه 

تحياتي


----------



## اديب اديب (1 يوليو 2010)

هل يوجد اختبار ذاتي اقوم به لمعرفة نوع دمي


----------



## مهندسة جادة (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة


----------



## النافع الله (27 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للمهندس و يا ريت يعطينى فكره علي فقر الدم المتجدد و علاقتة بالخلايا الشبكية Reteclo cety


----------



## براء فارس (6 نوفمبر 2010)

يا ريت لو كان الموضوع يحتوي على النسب الطبيعية حتى يستطيع الشخص معرفة نتائج الفحوصات


----------



## blackhorse (9 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي لمجهودك
جزيت خيرا


----------

